# Wall hung cabinet



## Don Kondra (Jan 20, 2010)

A cabinet to store photo stuff 

Curly western maple veneers, "pitchy" cherry solids and cherry veneers.







Cheers, Don


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 26, 2010)

What did you do inside?  Adjustable shelving?


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, much more options than fixed shelves...






Cheers, Don


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow...  no back on that.  What gives it strength?


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL

Notice the vertical strip of wood at the back of the interior ?

One screw on each side through the mounting strips into the studs...

FYI - My house walls are 2x6 vertically and then strapped with 2x3 horizontally, hence the strip needs to be vertical to mount.

In this case, a back is necessary only as a visual element, on a free standing unit it is part of the structure and can not be omitted.

Cheers, Don


----------

